# CEL P2231 - Signal Shorted to Heater Circuit ; Need help which oxygen sensor to buy!



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Folks,

My 2005 VW Jetta has a check engine light and show the following scan result:
Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P2231 - 004 - Signal Shorted to Heater Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON

Can anyone tell me which oxygen sensor should I replace? I found 3 parts for oxygen sensors:

FT OXYGEN SENSOR - 2005 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA (1K0998262N)
RR OXYGEN SENSOR - 2005 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA (1K0998262T)
OXYGEN SENSOR - 2005 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA (06A906262CK)

Also if this is faulty part, is the Emission Warranty (15 yrs / 150k ml) covers it? My car has 103k ml.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

call VWOA with your VIN to see if you are covered for that part.

but to answer your first question: FT OXYGEN SENSOR - 2005 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA (1K0998262N)

don't get it at the dealership unless you want to pay full price.

ecs has this: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...TQuhia47yL6IzTigPp2TvK1D2056jdLtQAaAnc18P8HAQ


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

le0n said:


> call VWOA with your VIN to see if you are covered for that part.
> 
> but to answer your first question: FT OXYGEN SENSOR - 2005 VOLKSWAGEN JETTA (1K0998262N)
> 
> ...


Hi Le0n,

Thank for the reply. Yes, you are indeed right, that was the correct part# and I was able to get my local dealer to replace it under the Emission Warranty.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

good to hear.

thanks for the update.


----------

